# Loose---lose



## Harold_V (Aug 25, 2013)

There's a glaring error I'm seeing all too frequently. It's the misuse of the words loose and lose. They are not one and the same. 

If you no longer have possession of something, and you have no idea where it is----you did *not* loose it, but you *did* lose it. 

Loose is a definition of a fit. My shoes are loose. 

Lose is to no longer have possession of something. If you aren't careful, you'll lose your shoes. 

Harold (picking fly specks from pepper)


----------



## ericrm (Aug 25, 2013)

thank you Harold, i tought since it sounded like looze , it was writed loose ...


----------



## JHS (Aug 25, 2013)

I too am guilty of loosing things.
now Mr.Harold,please correct another error that I see all too often,
if there is such a thing as a hot water heater,please post a picture of one.
i have never seen one,and I do not think they exist.
john


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 25, 2013)

> a hot water heater,please post a picture of one.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PressurizedWaterReactor.gif

here the reactor core works like a "hot water heater"


----------



## JHS (Aug 25, 2013)

I still do not see a hot water heater.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 25, 2013)

Having been the undefeted champion at my grade school for being the worst speller ever, I always use a spell checker, however grammer checkers are still in their infancy. As long as it's spelled correctly, the checker will happly allow you to use the totaly wrong word.


----------



## Geo (Aug 25, 2013)

i live in the deep south where mis-pronunciation is normal. some people spell words like they sound. when you say a word incorrectly and try to spell it the way it sounds, well, things happen. for members that English is their secondary language or are using translator, you cant expect much better. an american or any of the English speaking nationals can take the time to check their typing.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 25, 2013)

Geo said:


> i live in the deep south where mis-pronunciation is normal. some people spell words like they sound. when you say a word incorrectly and try to spell it the way it sounds, well, things happen. for members that English is their secondary language or are using translator, you cant expect much better. an american or any of the English speaking nationals can take the time to check their typing.



Say it ain't so!  

Words like Yall ( You'll ), aahite ( all right ), Yumpto ( You want to ), Jeet yet ( You eat yet ) The list goes on and on. :mrgreen:


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Aug 25, 2013)

Can someone tell me what a "labtop" is? I have always thought they were "laptops".....


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 25, 2013)

I always think of the TV series Lost to get a hint.

Harold, what is your opinion on these two?
safety - saftey (157 topics on the forum)
break - brake (291 topics on the forum, although brake fluid and drums have been discussed in some of them)

By the way, you should use search, almost everything have already been covered on the forum...
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=7876

Don't loose your temper! :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 25, 2013)

g_axelsson said:


> I always think of the TV series Lost to get a hint.
> 
> Harold, what is your opinion on these two?
> safety - saftey (157 topics on the forum)
> ...


I tend to not get too critical when words are not used properly, in part because I was a lousy student, and have no formal education beyond high school. Who am I to correct the spelling of others when I have no credentials? 

Still, I try to keep things organized so when a person does a search, they find what they're looking for. That's one of the reasons (amongst many others) that we try to avoid the use of text messaging on this board. 

Break----an item that has been made in to more than one piece---I broke my pencil. 
Brake---- apply the brake, to slow my car. 

Saftey----to my knowledge, there is no such word. When a person does a search using that spelling, they may miss exactly what they're looking for. 
We should all try to be precise in what we post. I, for one, welcome corrections from those willing to make mention when I screw up---and I often do.

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 25, 2013)

I just corrected one of my old posts, I had written "loose iron chloride" instead of "lose iron chloride"... discovered it right after I had written my reply above. 
A google search for my alias and "loose" didn't find any more instances so I think I'm good now... if not, let me know.

Göran


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ok smartypants. He's the next level!

sell
sale
sail
cell

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Geo (Aug 25, 2013)

its no secret that the English language is the most difficult to master. the many words that sound alike but mean different things ( two, too, to ) can be very confusing to someone learning. growing up with the language gives us the edge over someone just learning. in the south we dont ask the wife to "press" our pants, we ask the wife to "iron" our pants. if someone from a different culture were to understand the language and heard me ask my wife to iron my pants, they would be very confused. these are words that sound very different but mean basically the same thing ( press, iron ). 

punctuation and grammar, as important as it is, is second to understanding. if i wanted a simple answer, i would ask a simple question. this doesn't apply to what we do. the simplest question is the most difficult to answer, "how do i refine precious metals?". without the fundamental understanding of, terminology, basic safety, simple processes, equipment or even commonly used abbreviations, how can the person asking this simple question understand the complex answers they would receive.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 25, 2013)

While we're at it:

PRECIPITATE, not percipitate, participate, etc.

scrap and scrapping vs. scrape and scraping - I picked up some dirty scrap while I was out driving around scrapping today. I'll have to scrape some mud off some of it. I may be scraping it off all night.

solder vs. soldier - I dissolved the solder with HCl while the soldier was serving in the military.

stripping vs. striping - I was stripping the components off a board while my friend was striping (painting pinstripes on) my car.

Dave


----------



## JHS (Aug 25, 2013)

I am now convinced there is no such a thing as a hot water heater.
No one has proof they exist.


----------



## cnbarr (Aug 25, 2013)

I've heard of a "water heater " but it seems like an exhaustive waste of energy to heat already hot water with a "hot water heater "


----------



## JHS (Aug 25, 2013)

Exactly my point.


----------



## cnbarr (Aug 25, 2013)

Ha ha, I know I just thought I would verbalize your point! :mrgreen:


----------



## AndyWilliams (Aug 25, 2013)

rickbb said:


> undefeted grammer happly totaly



undefeated
grammar
happily
totally :twisted:


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate your light-hearted responses, yet serious enough to give credence to my comments. 
While we're on the subject, the words your/you're. 

You say *your* going to town? *Your* implies possession. It's your yoyo, not mine. You're going to town (a contraction of two words-- you are) would be proper. 

Most of us would benefit greatly by just paying a little more attention to what we write. (Or is it rite, wright or right?)

A lot of good comes from discussions like this. Keep 'em coming.

Harold


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 26, 2013)

> > a hot water heater,please post a picture of one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*stubborn* when 100°C hot water is heated to 130°C (or more) in a pressurized water reactor, it SHOULD have been called hot water heater! :x  :mrgreen: 


Hey, I like this "Grammar with Uncle Harold"-thread.



> thank you Harold, i tought since it sounded like looze , it was writed loose ...



write - wrote - written 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 26, 2013)

g_axelsson said:


> By the way, you should use search, almost everything have already been covered on the forum...
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=7876
> 
> Don't loose your temper! :mrgreen:
> ...



Sigh!

Damn, I'm getting forgetful. I didn't remember that one. 

Oh well, look at all the fun we're having, and gaining a little knowledge in the process.

Harold


----------



## ericrm (Aug 26, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> > > a hot water heater,please post a picture of one.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



 those d... verbal exception you have ... (the sun do the same thing each morning but you have 3 words to say it)


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 26, 2013)

one word in danish, three words in german, at least 9 words in english!


----------



## JHS (Aug 26, 2013)

you can increase the temperature of any water,but it is still done in a water heater


----------



## JHS (Aug 26, 2013)

a e i o u and sometimes y
but why y


----------



## ericrm (Aug 26, 2013)

because you need the y to be happy ... the proof "joyeux"


----------



## JHS (Aug 26, 2013)

it works with crazy too


----------



## JHS (Aug 26, 2013)

you need it for crazy too to two


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 26, 2013)

From the internet.



> Its vs. It’s
> 
> Would you like to know the #1 Grammar Error?
> Hint: The word involved is small and it’s contained in this sentence.
> ...



For some reason, it annoys me when a word is misspelled in a thread title on the forum. Those misspelled in a post don't bother me as much.

Two words commonly misspelled on the forum are nickel and separate. They are not spelled nickle and seperate.


----------



## pattt (Aug 26, 2013)

hi, funny but also a post to learn from 8) 

Btw : (the sun do the same thing each morning but you have 3 words to say it)
I think the "do" has to be "does"

:mrgreen: 

pat


----------



## Geo (Aug 26, 2013)

i believe Eric is of French decent and it is his primary language. that's one of the exceptions i spoke of earlier.


----------



## pattt (Aug 26, 2013)

Sure, it was not to criticize or to laugh with Eric, I just saw spelling which I thought was wrong.
Btw, I probably make a lot of mistakes, even when trying not to, as my native language is flemish (we have 3 languages in Belgium :lol: .
I like this thread as I learned some things here, other then refining :lol: 

Pat


----------



## ericrm (Aug 26, 2013)

thanks Geo,
i might be french speaking and do a lot of error but, from someone who learned to spoke english from internet porn and repeditive simpsons watching, i think im actualy doing quite good :mrgreen:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 26, 2013)

Simpsons? Doohhhh!!!


----------



## JHS (Aug 27, 2013)

When my wife got married a century ago,we made the right. wright, rite,choice.


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 28, 2013)

ericrm, I think the correct way to say it would be: "I am doing quite well."

I mean, since we are on this trip right? 8)


----------



## galenrog (Aug 28, 2013)

Last evening at dinner part of the conversation was on language and regional dialects. My wife, a Dane, a medical professional who must use precise medical terms in English, has trouble understanding most Southern US dialects to the point of needing a translator. I immediately ordered the gumbo, and converted my speech to coastal Carolina while my wife's friend reverted to a strong Brooklyn with a lot of Yiddish thrown in just to confuse her more. Good fun for all.


----------

